# x-oom movieclone



## Mark

I have just purchased X-oom movieclone to make copies of the kids dvds for the car and it no longer has the file mcldecrypt.exe and therefore will not work on any copy protected dvds. Does anyone have this file or a way round this? Many thanks for any advice.
                        Mark


----------



## zkiller

did this file come with the program when you purchased it? if so, try uninstalling it and then reinstalling it.


----------



## McCormackpc

*x-oom movieclone - mcldecrypt.exe*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> I have just purchased X-oom movieclone to make copies of the kids dvds for the car and it no longer has the file mcldecrypt.exe and therefore will not work on any copy protected dvds. Does anyone have this file or a way round this? Many thanks for any advice.
> Mark



Mark - hope you managed to sort your copy problem out and the kids are now enjoying in-car movie shows.  I too have fallen into the same trap and have the x-oom movieclone software which I can't use it without the mcldecrypt.exe file.

If you have managed to sort this out, can you help me please.  Many thanks.  Tom


----------



## zargon

*I can help...*

email me


----------



## dreemaker34

*did anyone get the x-oom movie clone working?*



			
				zargon said:
			
		

> email me


i have x-oom movie clone3 gold and it doesnt do anything what's wrong?


----------



## SFR

dreemaker34 said:
			
		

> i have x-oom movie clone3 gold and it doesnt do anything what's wrong?


 
This thread is from October of '04... the last time the thread creator logged in was in February of '04...

I'm highly doubt you will get a response to your question  ...


----------



## hells3000

lol yeah


----------

